# [SOLVED] Using Turtle Beach X31's without a X-Box



## Batgirl1979 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a noisy neighbour who likes to play music at all hours. I'm kinda broke and can't afford a decent pair of noise cancellation headphones. I picked up a cheap pair of refurbished Turtle Beach X31's and I was wondering if it was possible to use them through my TV or Pace DVR without using my sons x-box. I already have my Symphonic Tv hooked up to my Magnavox VCR/DVD recorder and the pace DVR so I can record my TV Shows. I tried fiddling around with it but I don't know if I can have all that connected and still connect the X31's
Is there a cable I can purchase to make it work?
Thank you for your time
Pictures, Videos and/or links would help as I am not very technically inclined...
I have included picture links to all my hardware:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/Batgirl1979/IMG_2894.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/Batgirl1979/IMG_2896.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/Batgirl1979/IMG_2897.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v222/Batgirl1979/IMG_2895.jpg


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Using Turtle Beach X31's without a X-Box*

First, report the neighbor to management. Especially if it's occurring after hours.

Second, there are adapter cables on the Turtle Beach website: Wireless Xbox 360 Gaming Headset | Ear Force X31 | Turtle Beach Note: the adapters only allow stereo audio, not surround sound.


----------

